# Bikeshop Darmstadt-Dieburg (dirtbikes)



## Gexon (31. Juli 2008)

Hi, wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich einen guten Bikeshop im Raum Darmstadt-Dieburg, der auch Dirtbikes führt.

Bikemax ist mir bekannt, aber nicht gerade sympatisch. 

Man sollte die Bikes im Shop definitiv fahren können.

Marken können variieren, bin da noch nicht so festgefahren, Specialized oder UMF wäre schonmal nett.

Gruß Gexon


----------



## Randel Burton (1. August 2008)

Dann gÃ¤be es da noch den City-Bike in Darmstadt.
http://www.citybike.de/

Sind da alle ganz nett, wenn auch manchmal planlos. Ich empfinde die Preise auch etwas hoch.
Habe dort Cube & Scott RÃ¤der gesehen, Specialized glaube nicht.

Viel Auswahl an High end Zeugs hat noch der Wellmann in Gunderhausen
http://www.wellmann-bikes.de/

Die Jungs in der Werkstatt sind alle korrekt, die VerkÃ¤ufer empfinde ich eher als unfrendlich solange man keine 4000â¬ bikes kauft.
Preisliches Mittelfeld wÃ¼rd ich meinen.

Sonst kenne ich nur noch kleinere LÃ¤den bei denen man mal SchlÃ¤uche aber sicher keine (Herkules) RÃ¤der kauft  Ob die von mir genannten auch Dirtbikes haben kann ich nicht sagen. Muss mich als unwissend outen was genau ein Dirtbike ist.

greetz und berichte mal solltest du Kontakt aufgenommen haben 
RB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (1. August 2008)

Der Bikerstreff in Bensheim ist Specialized händler und hat die ganz P1-3 serie im Laden stehen. Man kann alles Probefahren!
Preislich aber eben Specialized etwas gehoben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## one track mind (1. August 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es da noch den City-Bike in Darmstadt.
> http://www.citybike.de/
> 
> Sind da alle ganz nett, wenn auch manchmal planlos. Ich empfinde die Preise auch etwas hoch.
> ...




die ham keine dirt-bikes. nur cc-hobel.


----------



## Randel Burton (1. August 2008)

Dirt bikes sind also die Dinger welche erst ab 25kg anfangen?


----------



## Martin187 (1. August 2008)

@Randel Burton 
Nein die Bikes ab 20Kg sind Downhiller.
Dirtbikes sind die kleinen DIngen mit nur einer Federgabel und Max.100mm Federweg.
Damit springt man über Dreckhügel wie z.b. Motorcrosser.
Man sieht oht Kids in der Stadt damit rumdüsen.

Gruß


----------



## Randel Burton (1. August 2008)

Ahhhhh, danke. Hab zugegebenermassen nur halbherzig dananch gesucht aber ebensowenig dazu gefunden


----------



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

http://www.twenty-inch.de/
die haben auch dirtbikes


----------



## Ric-O (3. September 2008)

Oder der Winni...

http://www.handelsrad.de/


----------



## rgk7 (3. September 2008)

Ne nee du da würd ich echt nix kaufen... aber jedem das seine.

Die bieten alles andere als Service! Hatte mit denen riesigen Ärger, dreimaliger Reparaturversuch gescheitert,Klage, Gerichtsverhandlung, die haben ihre Gurke und ich mein Geld zurück... Ich war im Recht!
Sogar noch ne Ausfallsentschädigung bekommen.


----------



## LionelCSG (16. September 2008)

Mit dem Citybike Darmstadt wäre ich vorsichtig, hatte hier mal über meine Erfahrungen geschrieben: --> Citybike Darmstadt (Gruß an Randel Burton  ).
Total klasse finde ich aber den Baisikl in groß Zimmern (www.baisikl.de). Meine Freundin hatte sich dort ihr Felt-MTB gekauft. Der Laden ist zwar etwas ab vom Schuss und deshalb schwierig zu finden, aber es lohnt sich trotzdem mal dort vorbeizugucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (9. Oktober 2008)

Leider hab ich erneut schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen mit nem lokalen Händler.Hab mir am 22.9. beim Wellmann ein Specialized Demo 7 bestellt, und ihm die restlichen Teile vorbeigebracht zum montieren.
Als Abholtermin hat ER mir den 1.10. genannt, da ich im Urlaub war konnte ich erst am 4.10. bei Ihm sein, was ich ihm auch gesagt habe.
Er gemeint das ers mir bis zum 1.10. fertig macht(habtte ich schriftlich), falls es irgendwelche Probleme gibt ruft er mich an. Meine e-mail hatte er auch.
Soweit so gut... am  4.10. dann im Laden gestanden fragt er mich was er denn für mich tun könne?!
Hat natürlich noch keinen Finger gerührt! Nix, aber auch wirklich gar nix gemacht.Außer den Rahmen bestellt, welcher schon seit mind. ner Woche im Laden stand.(Hab nen Bekannten der dort war und mir das mitgeteilt hat)
Nur wieder die Ausrede... irgendetwas wegen der Feder, nich die richtige für mein Gewicht lieferbar, ausbau anscheinend höchst kompliziert bla bla.
Sowas kann ich einfach net mehr hören!
Wenn er sich wenigstens mal gemeldet hätte, hätt ich ja noch ein Auge zugedrückt.
Naja, hab mir meine Teile dann wieder geben lassen und bin zu www.hibike.de gefahren und dort fündig geworden. Und konnte so in meinem Resturlaub noch Biken gehen.
Dann noch der blöde Spruch: Was machen wir jetzt mit dem Rahmen? Zersägen und aufn Schrott?

Dann soll er sowas eben nur noch per Anzahlung machen... iss net mein Problem was er mit dem Rahmen macht.


----------



## Khakiflame (9. Oktober 2008)

hi, also einen guten shop in darmstadt gibt es nicht!!!

da musst echt ein paar kilometer fahren, leider.

ansonsten schau mal beim bikemaxx in weiterstadt vorbei oder du musst einfach zum hibike fahren. 

stenger-bike in a-burg haben auch alles da von specialized.


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ rgk7:

Das hätte ich dir auch im voraus sagen können 
Der Wellmann nimmts mit den Terminen nicht so genau, aber dafür bekommt man dort top Arbeit zu einem fairen Preis. Wenn etwas dringend ist muss man ihm etwas auf die Füsse treten aber ansonsten hab ich nur positive Erfahrungen bei ihm gemacht.


----------



## rgk7 (9. Oktober 2008)

vergessen ein Bike aufzubauen iss keine top arbeit... als kunde sollte man nu wirklich keinem händler extra auf die füße treten müssen das er seinen arsch bewegt, sorry echt net!


----------



## Paul1996 (18. Juli 2011)

Ghost bikestore am ostbahnhof...!


----------



## aradriel (18. Juli 2011)

Paul1996 schrieb:


> Ghost bikestore am ostbahnhof...!


Man mag ja von der Ghost Palette halten was man will aber zumindest für den dortigen Werkstatt Chef leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (20. Juli 2011)

autsch, das gibt doch üble verbrennungen. 

Einen Händler zu empfehlen ist schwer.
Am besten klappert man die Läden einfach mal alle ab.
Der Nasenfaktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

ray


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2011)

wenn die Suche nach knapp zwei Jahren immer noch aktuell sein sollte, glaube ich auch so langsam, dass es im Kreis Darmstadt keinen vernünftigen Shop gibt


----------



## slowpok (20. Juli 2011)

Na der twentyinch und das radhaus ham schonma ne gute Werkstatt.


----------



## rollingbeaver (12. September 2013)

Sehr zu empfehlen: www.radsport360.de in Urberach. Für Darmstadt-Dieburger gut zu erreichen. TOP-Schrauber, gute Ware in allen Preislagen. Auch die Auswahl Zubehörmarken finde ich sehr gelungen!


----------

